# What breeds are your favorite?



## WildFire (Jun 21, 2011)

Hiya! I'm new on this site ... and just wanted to know what breeds of rabbit are all of your favorites. I am a proud mother of a 2 year old female polish named Emma....but I think my favorite rabbit breed would have to be the dwarf hotot or the himalayan.
Wild


----------



## rabbitgeek (Jun 21, 2011)

Americans, American Chinchillas, Dutch

Have a good day!


----------



## djluster (Jun 22, 2011)

For me it would be Dutch and then Flemsih giants. I am getting my first trio of dutch's this weekend i am so excited


----------



## Tracey (Jun 22, 2011)

Silver foxes and Dutch (though I only have a dutch cross to go by)


----------



## WildFire (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet!

Wild


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 23, 2011)

Id have to say jersey woolies, english angoras, lionheads, and belgan hares.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 23, 2011)

Flemish Giants. They are gentle giants


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jun 23, 2011)

Creme D'Argents ♥
Have been my favorite breed and always will be!


----------



## WildFire (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never owned a large breed...what they like?

Wild


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you guess which is my favorite?    Jersey Woolies, of course.    My children have Polish and I do like them a lot.  I swear, temperament wise, they're like a Jersey Wooly but easy peasy grooming.


----------



## home-sweet-home (Jun 25, 2011)

I've always wanted a French Lop, but we chose to breed Holland Lops. They are sweet, smaller and easier to sell. And they have the cute flat little face.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 28, 2011)

My favorite rabbit breed I think is the Jersey wooly breed. Next would be either holland lops or flemish giants. 
I love flemish giants alot but because of there HUGE size there kind of hard to pick up.


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 29, 2011)

French Lops all the way! Cold hardy, Excellent Mommas, and get to be a big size!


----------



## doubled (Jun 30, 2011)

New zealands & Californians strickly for meat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

1.  Netherland Dwarf
2. Holland Lops

If I had room, 

1. Flemish Giant
2. Netherland Dwarf.  (Sorry, love those little bunnies).


----------



## dbunni (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you guess by the pix!  Angora... English & Giant.  AFL.  Yep it is a wool thing around here!  For meat producers we use Broken Pattern NZ (show too) ... random single animals include ... MR, FG, and LH (?!!!).  Oh ... Mini Lops (daughter's animals!) and Checkered Giants (her's too).  But, all in all, it is a wool world!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 23, 2011)

Holland Lop, Mini Rex, and Plush Lop


----------

